# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Điểm đến du lịch mùa thu 2012

## thietht

Du lịch mùa thu 2012 - Mùa thu luôn là thời điểm đẹp nhất trong năm và là mùa du lịch lý tưởng cho những người yêu thiên nhiên, yêu sự thay đổi của cỏ cây và đất trời.

Khi những ngày hè đi qua, bầu trời trở nên xanh hơn và sự oi bức cũng giảm bớt. Hơn thế, giá cả du lịch cũng bắt đầu giảm vì đã qua những tháng du lịch mùa hè cao điểm. Nếu bạn muốn nhìn ngắm các thành phố mới lạ vào khoảnh khắc mùa thu thì nên lên lịch ngay từ bây giờ vì mùa thu cũng là mùa ngắn nhất và trôi qua nhanh nhất trong năm.

*Điểm đến trong nước*

Thủ đô Hà Nội luôn là thành phố được yêu thích nhất vào mùa thu với không khí dịu nhẹ, lá vàng bay, hương cốm gói trong lá sen và mùi hoa sữa thơm nồng. Khi tới Hà Nội, bạn có thể tham quan trong thành phố hoặc tới các điểm du lịch ngoại thành như thành cổ Đường Lâm, vườn quốc gia Ba Vì. Một chuyến đi 2, 3 ngày tới các tỉnh lân cận Hà Nội như đến Nam Bình ngắm Tam Cốc - Bích Động hay về Nam Định chụp ảnh nhà thờ cổ cũng là lựa chọn thú vị.



Hà Nội mùa thu và những con đường lá rụng. 

Nếu bạn đang ở không cách xa Hà Nội, mời bạn đến với Sapa, Hà Giang đang mùa lúa chín vàng trên những thửa ruộng bậc thang hay vào miền Trung, ghé thăm cao nguyên Đà Lạt rực rỡ trong muôn sắc hoa; hoặc xuôi về miền Nam đến Phú Quốc - Đảo Ngọc với những bãi biển xanh trong, hoang sơ, ngập tràn nắng ấm… Hãy thỏa sức lựa chọn những tour đầy trải nghiệm, thú vị và lãng mạn cho những khoảnh khắc mùa thu đang tới của riêng mình.

*Chiêm ngưỡng ruộng bậc thang tuyệt đẹp tại Sapa*

Sa Pa – Lào Cai đang bước vào thu với phong cảnh mùa lúa chín vàng đẹp như mơ trên những thửa ruộng bậc thang nằm dưới chân đỉnh núi Phan Xi Păng hùng vĩ.



Ruộng bậc thang kỳ vĩ nhất Châu Á và Thế giới
Là mùa đẹp nhất trong năm; những thửa ruộng bậc thang có từ hàng trăm năm nay “như chiếc thang lên trời” hấp dẫn du khách trong và ngoài nước tới chiêm ngưỡng. Những thửa ruộng dù to hay nhỏ đều được “chạm khắc” thật bắt mắt và thu hút người xem. Trong đó có những cánh đồng rộng hàng trăm héc ta ở Tả Van, Lao Chải, Tả Phìn… giống như những bức tranh phong cảnh khổng lồ với những đường nét uốn lượn mềm mại mà các “họa sĩ chân đất” vẽ nên. 

Ruộng bậc thang Sa Pa đang tạo nên một sản phẩm du lịch độc đáo của Việt Nam, nhất là sau khi tạp chí du lịch Travel and Leisure (Mỹ) bình chọn là một trong 7 ruộng bậc thang kỳ vĩ nhất châu Á và thế giới.

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Sapa_

*Đêm thu huyền diệu trên Vịnh Hạ Long*

Theo tour du lịch trên tàu - khách sạn nổi 5 sao, du khách ngơ ngẩn ngắm hoàng hôn rơi, bình minh rạng; sững sờ khám phá hang động và tìm hiểu sinh hoạt làng chài; rộn rã câu mực trong đêm tối.



Đêm huyền diệu và lãng mạn ở bồng bềnh non nước Hạ Long

ó thể bạn đã tới Hạ Long nhiều lần và Hạ Long không còn là điểm đến quá xa lạ với mỗi du khách Việt Nam. Nhưng đến Hạ Long vào mùa thu, bạn sẽ có một cảm nhận khác biệt.

Mùa thu mang đến cho Hạ Long những đêm trăng huyền diệu. Ánh trăng chiếu xuống mặt vịnh, mặt nước như được dát một lớp thủy ngân óng ánh, núi đá cũng như vàng hơn; xa xa vài ba chiếc thuyền chài nhỏ buông lưới... Giữa không gian mờ ảo, yên tĩnh, du khách có dịp cùng nhau ăn uống, nhìn ngắm trăng sao. Đây là loại hình tour trăng mật mà du khách trong nước đã chọn trong suốt thời gian qua, vậy tại sao bạn lại không thử?

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Hạ Long_

*Thu Đà Lạt muôn sắc hoa*

Đà Lạt mùa thu tiết trời hơi se lạnh buổi sớm với sương bao phủ, tuy nhiên gần trưa những tia nắng xuất hiện làm thành phố bừng tỉnh. Với chiếc áo khoác nhẹ, du khách đã sẵn sàng để hoà mình vào thiên nhiên nơi đây. Trên những con phố nhỏ xinh, đâu đâu ta cũng có thể bắt gặp hoa, hoa từ vỉa hè đến công viên, từ bờ rào khu biệt thự cổ cho đến những hiên nhà nhỏ xinh.



Chiều thu bảng lảng trên Hồ Xuân Hương Đà Lạt

Đến Đà Lạt, du khách có thể dành thời gian cả ngày để chụp hoa mà không biết chán. Đêm đến, những gánh hàng trong chợ đêm Đà Lạt lại thu hút khách từ khắp nơi trong thành phố đổ về khu trung tâm. Mỗi gánh hàng có một ngọn đèn thắp bằng dầu hoả, ánh sáng chỉ vừa đủ cho khách thấy gánh hàng có những món ăn gì để lựa chọn.

Đà Lạt là lựa chọn lý tưởng của những cặp vợ chồng mới cưới để hưởng tuần trăng mật và cũng là điểm đến thi vị cho những tâm hồn đang yêu muốn tìm kiếm một không gian lãng mạn.

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Đà Lạt_

*Phú Quốc - Biển sẽ đẹp hơn khi bạn đến*

Do đường bay thuận tiện hơn, du khách miền Bắc ngày càng biết đến Phú Quốc - Đảo Ngọc của Tổ quốc. Sau một mùa hè náo nhiệt, Phú Quốc lại trở về dáng vẻ bình yên vốn có. Các dịch vụ vận chuyển, khách sạn, nhà hàng theo đó cũng bớt căng thẳng hơn.

Đến Phú Quốc thời điểm này, du khách không chỉ thư giãn trên những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp ngập tràn ánh nắng mà còn thưởng thức nhiều sản vật đặc trưng của vùng biển này như hải sản, trái cây tươi ngon, những vườn hồ tiêu thơm nức mũi và nước mắm hảo hạng có thể mang về làm quà.



Sau một mùa hè náo nhiệt, Phú Quốc lại trở về dáng vẻ bình yên vốn có.

Ưa thích những hoạt động sôi nổi, du khách có thể tham gia lặn biển ngắm san hô hoặc theo thuyền của ngư dân ra khơi câu mực. Giữa mênh mông biển đêm, bạn sẽ tự tay câu và thưởng thức những con mực tươi ngon theo kiểu dã chiến ngay trên thuyền. 

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Phú Quốc_

Ngoài ra, tại các điểm du lịch nổi tiếng như Đà Nẵng, Hội An, Nha Trang, hay Côn Đảo... sẽ trở nên bớt đông đúc và giá cả cũng sẽ rẻ hơn vào những tháng hè. Khi đi du lịch vào mùa thu, bạn cũng dễ dàng tìm khách sạn, nhà nghỉ và không bị hét giá cao cho cá dịch vụ du lịch.

----------


## thietht

Hàng năm, du lịch châu Âu luôn là lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho những du khách có túi tiền rủng rỉnh. Bạn có thể đi một vòng các nước có nhiều danh thắng nổi tiếng ở châu Âu như Pháp, Italy, Đức, Áo... để chiêm ngưỡng mùa thu vàng và dạo qua những cung điện, con phố yên bình, tuyệt đẹp.

*Nồng nàn mùa thu Paris*

Lãng mạn nhất có lẽ là mùa thu Paris, trái tim của nước Pháp, với những khoảnh khắc chuyển mùa rõ rệt. Tháng 9, giã từ những ngày hè, Paris bước vào thời khắc tuyệt vời để lữ khách dạo bước trên đại lộ Champs - Elysees, ngồi trong những quán cà phê ven đường nhâm nhi và ngắm nhìn dòng người qua lại.



Đến nước Pháp vào mùa thu, bạn mới thấy thủ đô Paris hoa lệ khoác lên mình chiếc áo vàng kiều diễm

Đến nước Pháp vào mùa thu, bạn mới thấy thủ đô Paris hoa lệ khoác lên mình chiếc áo vàng kiều diễm. Nơi đâu cũng ánh lên những sắc vàng của cỏ cây, hoa lá. Dòng sông Seine thơ mộng uốn mình quanh Paris dường như trong xanh hơn khi vào thu. Những nhành cây rẽ quạt, cây lá phong, lá sồi đã vàng rực hai bên đường, trong lâu đài Versailles cũng ngập tràn những gam màu vàng, đỏ tuyệt đẹp.

Thật dễ chịu khi dạo bước trên đại lộ Champs Élysée, Khải Hoàn Môn danh tiếng, hay ngồi trong những quán cà phê ven đường nhâm nhi, ngắm nhìn dòng người qua lại. Và đừng quên chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp lộng lẫy của đêm Paris từ tầng hai của tháp Eiffel, sẽ là những hình ảnh khó phai trong lòng du khách…



Lãng mạn và nồng nàn nhất có lẽ vẫn là mùa thu nước Pháp

*Mùa thu vàng ở Nga*

Nước Nga cũng là điểm đến lý tưởng vào mùa thu với bức tranh thiên nhiên xanh, vàng điểm xuyết lẫn nhau. Những cánh rừng bạch dương trải dài bất tận là đặc nét đẹp đặc trưng của đất nước này. Hai thành phố bạn nên đến là thủ đô Matxcơva và cố đô St. Petersburg. Bạn cũng không nên bỏ qua Cung điện mùa đông và Cung điện mùa hè, hai bảo tàng nổi tiếng với những bức tranh tuyệt đẹp được trưng bày ở đây.



Mùa thu vàng ở thủ đô Matxccơva

* Sắc vàng thu London*

Mùa thu mang đến xứ sương mù khung cảnh thơ mộng đẹp như tranh vẽ với màu đỏ của lá phong, màu vàng của rừng dương nằm cạnh hồ nước phẳng lặng. Hãy dạo bước trong công viên lá rụng đầy hay đạp xe ra vùng ngoại ô… bạn sẽ cảm nhận thật rõ nét tinh tế và quyến rũ của mùa thu Anh quốc.



Mùa thu London mê đắm lòng người

London được biết đến như một nơi sở hữu nhiều cung điện, lâu đài tráng lệ mang nét cổ kính ẩn sau lớp sương mù huyền ảo, nơi hội tụ 4 di sản thế giới và cũng là thủ đô tài chính, văn hóa và thời trang toàn cầu.

Từ đầu tháng 12 trở đi, London đặc biệt thu hút du khách bởi nét tráng lệ của thành cổ tiêu biểu của châu Âu soi bóng bên dòng sông Thames thơ mộng. London mùa này cũng vào mùa thu hút du khách với sự độc đáo riêng của mình với thời tiết se lạnh của mùa đông trong màn sương mù.

Mỗi năm nơi đây đón hơn 24 triệu du khách tham quan. Sự độc đáo của London đọng lại nơi tháp đồng hồ Big Ben hay chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố từ “đôi mắt London - London Eyes” - vòng xoay có bán kính lớn nhất thế giới có độ cao 135m.


Có dịp đến tháp London – di sản thế giới UNESCO hay những công trình kiến trúc cổ ghi dấu thời gian như quảng trường Trafalgar, cung điện Windsor, bảo tàng sáp Madame Tussauds, tu viện Westminster, bạn mới cảm nhận hết sự độc đáo nơi đây.

Đặc biệt tại cung điện Buckingham, nếu may mắn bạn sẽ có dịp chứng kiến nghi thức đổi gác trang nghiêm và ấn tượng. Nếu yêu thích khoa học khảo cổ, bạn có dịp tìm hiểu về sự kỳ lạ và bí ẩn của di tích đá Stonehenge - một trong những kỳ quan nổi tiếng thế giới hay tìm hiểu thú vui của các bậc đế vương nước Anh tại hồ tắm nước khoáng Roman Bath.

*Nếu không đến châu Âu, bạn có thể thưởng ngoạn cảnh sắc mùa thu ở Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc và những thành phố tuyệt đẹp ở Trung Quốc như Vân Nam, Tứ Xuyên, Hàng Châu, Tô Châu...*

*Lung linh bức tranh thu Bắc Kinh*

>> Đến Cửu Trại Câu vào mùa đẹp nhất năm

Tháng 10, mùa thu ở thảo nguyên Xilamuren sáng lên bởi màu xanh tươi của cỏ và không khí mát mẻ bao bọc.



Cửu trại câu mùa thu về... 
Đến đây, du khách sẽ thấy mình như bước vào bức tranh thiên nhiên sống động khi dạo bước trên thảo nguyên, ngắm cánh đồng cỏ cao gần tới đầu gối, xen kẽ là những bụi hoa dại bừng lên màu tím cà, nâu đỏ hoặc vàng rực. Xa xa là những đàn ngựa đàn dê thảnh thơi gặm cỏ trong tiếng gió vi vu như làn điệu sáo thổi bên tai. Xa hơn nữa là những ngôi lều màu trắng sữa như chiếc nấm khổng lồ mọc giữa đồng cỏ xanh.

Tận hưởng đời sống chậm, thư thái tâm hồn bằng cách tham gia hoạt động lửa trại do chính người dân tổ chức: uống rượu trong những chiếc sừng đen bóng, xem nghi thức tế lễ bằng dê nướng nguyên con và tiệc rượu thịt dê bắt đầu trong hơi ấm lửa trại, trong tiếng đàn Mã Đầu Cầm tấu khúc vó ngựa thảo nguyên, điệu múa của cô gái Nội Mông càng trở nên huyền ảo, quyến rũ lạ thường...

Ngoài ra, đến Bắc Kinh bạn còn được tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng những hàng lá phong đỏ trải dài khắp lối đi làm ánh lên vẻ đẹp rực rỡ của một thành phố vừa cổ kính vừa hiện đại. Trên những cây bạch dương, tùng, bách… lá dần đổi màu, kỳ ảo, lộng lẫy. Cả không gian như khoác thêm áo mới với nhiều màu sắc, xen lẫn những tia nắng nhạt màu nhảy múa tinh nghịch.

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Trung Quốc_

*Lãng mạn mùa thu Hàn Quốc*

Ở Hàn Quốc, đến tháng 10, những chiếc lá thay màu đầu tiên xuất hiện trên ngọn núi Seoraksan. Rồi dần dần chuyển đến miền Nam sau khi đã đi qua khu vực miền Trung và tiếp đến là các ngọn núi thuộc bờ biển phía Nam và núi Hallasan thuộc đảo Jejudo, đỉnh núi xa nhất về phía Nam vào đầu tháng 11.

Có thể nói, mùa thu ở các nước xứ lạnh thường rất đẹp bởi màu vàng rực của lá cây, và ấn tượng ấy càng đẹp hơn khi người ta liên tưởng đến bức tranh nổi tiếng “Mùa thu vàng” của họa sĩ Levitan.



Lá phong rợp đỏ trời thu Hàn Quốc

Nhưng thật đặc biệt mùa thu ở Hàn Quốc không chỉ có màu vàng, mà điểm xuyến thêm vào bức tranh mùa thu ấy là những hàng cây lá phong đỏ và cả cây Nomiji với lá hình cánh sao – một loại cây đặc trưng ở Hàn Quốc, cứ đến mùa thu lại đỏ thẫm lạ kỳ, để rồi khi gặp những cơn gió nhẹ thoảng làm rung rinh thì những chiếc lá ấy lại xào xạc bay như trải thảm đỏ dưới mặt đường để đón chào du khách…



Vẻ đẹp mùa thu lãng mạn ở xứ sở Kim Chi
Sau những rung động đến ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ đẹp của những hàng cây vàng rực và đỏ thẫm mùa thu, du khách có thể đến đảo JeJu – một điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của Hàn Quốc thu hút hàng triệu lượt khách du lịch trong năm. Không ít người khi tới đây đã phải thốt lên: “Chắc chắn chẳng có nơi nào mùa thu lại đẹp hơn JeJu được nữa”.

Tất cả như một bức tranh êm đềm với những nét vẽ tưởng chừng như đơn sơ của thiên nhiên, song lại ẩn chứa biết bao điều kỳ diệu…

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Hàn Quốc_

*Quyến rũ thu nước Nhật*



Sắc vàng đỏ ngập tràn trời thu Nhật bản

Ở Nhật, mùa thu đến từ tháng 9 và sẽ kéo dài đến tháng 11 hằng năm. Thu sang, lá cây thay màu áo mới. Đẹp nhất là lá phong (maple leaves) đang chuyển dần từ màu xanh sang đỏ. Vì vậy người Nhật gọi mùa thu là mùa “lá đỏ”, hay mùa “Koyo”. Không chỉ lá phong, mùa Koyo còn có nhiều loài cây khác cũng đua sắc vàng, nâu… hòa vào nhau tạo nên bức tranh đa sắc tuyệt đẹp.




Người Nhật thường nói: “Đến Kyoto để ngắm mùa thu và đến Osaka để thưởng thức ẩm thực”. Thu nước Nhật vô cùng quyến rũ. Vùng ngoại ô Kyoto, trong đó quận Arashiyama là nơi có mùa thu điển hình. Từ cầu Togetsukyo, có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của những ngôi đền nằm yên bình giữa bức tranh lá cây đủ sắc màu. Nhưng tuyệt vời nhất là khi bạn đứng từ đỉnh núi, nơi tọa lạc của chùa Kiyomizu nhìn xuống thung lũng và sườn núi ngập sắc vàng, đỏ.

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Nhật Bản_

Chúc các bạn có những chuyến đi mùa thu thật nồng nàn, lãng mạn và vui vẻ bên gia đình và những người thân yêu.

----------


## h20love

toàn những địa điểm ước ao và khát khao dc đến

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Đẹp đến rung động lòng người

----------


## mihio

nhìn thích quá đi thôi,lúc nào mới được đi hết kia chứ

----------


## Amp21

Mùa thu rồi thích quá

----------


## pystravel

*Sapa - mùa lúa chín 

Điểm đến lí tưởng của mùa thu*

Vùng du lịch Sa Pa đang bước vào thu với phong cảnh mùa lúa chín vàng đẹp như mơ trên những cánh đồng ruộng bậc thang nằm dưới chân đỉnh Fansipan hùng vĩ...



Cũng như Mù Cang Chải và nhiều huyện miền núi khác, "đặc sản" của Sapa là ruộng bậc thang...đặc biệt vào mùa gặt, một màu vàng tươi phủ kín núi rừng...


Những cô gái người Mông gặt lúa...




Vẻ đẹp này đã khiến bao du khách trong và ngoài nước phải ngỡ ngàng..







hoặc liên hệ :
*PYS Travel - giải pháp du lịch dành cho giới trẻ*
1604B Hà thành plaza - 102 Thái Thịnh
*Hotline : 046686992 - 01224 351 337*
website : PYS Travel - Giải pháp du lịch cho giới trẻ - PYS Travel - Giải pháp du lịch cho giới trẻ

----------


## pystravel

*Mai Châu - Mộc Châu 2n1đ
Thiên đường giữa núi rừng.*


Cao nguyên Mộc Châu nằm cách Hà Nội khoảng 180 km về phía Tây Bắc của hà Nội, một đoạn đường không ngắn nhưng nhiều bạn trẻ Hà Nội vẫn chọn cách đi xe máy tới đây. Cao nguyên xanh mướt này như có sức cuốn hút mãnh liệt, mùa nào tới đây cũng đều thích thú...

*Mùa này, cải trắng bắt đầu tràn ngập các cánh đồng ngô sau thu hoạch, hoa trải dài đồi núi Mộc Châu, nhiều nhất là hai bên đường vào thác Dải Yếm, bản Ba Phách...*



*Là nơi hẹn hò, ghi dấu kỉ niệm thực sự đáng nhớ của rất nhiều mối tình trọn vẹn...*







*Mai Châu - Mộc Châu còn có những đồi chè xanh thăm thẳm trải dài ngút ngàn...*





*..gặp gỡ, trải nghiệm cuộc sống cùng người H'Mông, người Thái, những điệu khèn, những đêm lửa trại bập bùng...*




..

Bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm tất cả cùng với *PYS Travel* mùa thu này chỉ với *740.000đ/ng* !

*>> Xem thêm thông tin và lịch trình tại đây*

Hoặc liên hệ : 

*PYS Travel - Giải pháp du lịch dành cho giới trẻ*
P1604B Hà Thành Plaza - 102 Thái Thịnh - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
*Hotline : 046684992 - 01224 351 337 ( Mr Dương )*
Email : duong@pystravel.com
Website : PYS Travel - Giải pháp du lịch cho giới trẻ - PYS Travel - Giải pháp du lịch cho giới trẻ

----------


## hanoidulich

Bạn có thể lựa chọn thêm điểm đến trong mùa thu này - Nước Anh xinh đẹp. Người ta thường nói đi du lịch là khám phá thêm một nền văn hóa mới,  nước Anh xinh đẹp là một trong những vùng đất mà bạn có thể khám phá ra  rất nhiều điều kỳ thú khi đến vùng đất này. Nước Anh, trung tâm văn hóa,  kinh tế và chính trị lớn trên thế giới. 


Phóng lớn


Đến du lịch Anh,  bạn sẽ không chỉ bị hấp dẫn bởi kiến trúc độc đáo mà còn bởi những nét  độc đáo trong văn hóa nghệ thuật cũng là một trong những vẻ độc đáo  quyến rũ du khách đến với quốc đảo xinh đẹp này. 
Trong hành trình đến du lịch Anh,  bạn sẽ thật sự thích thú với những hoạt động văn hóa hết sức sôi động  bới các triển lãm văn hóa, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những tinh hoa văn  hóa độc đáo của các viện bảo tàng lớn và quy mô ở khắp nước Anh. Đáp ứng  nhu cầu của du khách, Hanoi Fairtours chuyên tổ chức chương trình DU  LỊCH VƯƠNG QUỐC ANH: LONDON – UNITED KINGDOM 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM vào ngày 10  hàng tháng. Giá: 55,650,000 VNĐ

Công ty cổ phần Du lịch & Hội chợ Thương mại Hà Nội. Tên giao dịch: Hanoi Fairtours ., Jsc
Địa Chỉ: Số nhà 6 - Tập thể 27/7 - Yên Hòa - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội                    
Tel: (844) 974 5656 | (844) 3782 3577 * Fax: (844) 3782 3578 
* Hotline: 0973868788 
* Email: admin@vietnamdeluxetravel.com & [email]info@vietnamdeluxetravel.com

----------


## becoihn

*KHUYẾN MÃI ĐẶC BIỆT
MỪNG NGÀY PHỤ NỮ VIỆT NAM 20/10*
*Thời gian từ ngày 13/10 đến hết ngày 21/10/2012.
*
*- Giảm 10% tiền tắm khoáng cho những đoàn từ 15 khách đến 25 khách có đặt suất ăn từ 150,000VNĐ/suất trở lên (chưa bao gồm VAT)
- Giảm 15% tiền tắm khoáng cho những đoàn từ 26 khách đến 45 khách có đặt suất ăn từ 150,000VNĐ/suất trở lên (chưa bao gồm VAT)
- Giảm 20% tiền tắm khoáng và 10% tiền tắm bùn cho những đoàn từ 45 khách trở lên có đặt suất ăn từ 150,000VNĐ/suất trở lên (chưa bao gồm VAT)
- Giảm 10% tiền phòng nghỉ cho các đoàn khách đặt từ 10 phòng trở lên.
-Quà tặng đặc biệt đối với các đoàn tổ chức cho chị em phụ nữ nhân dịp này
CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ
VPDD: Số 69 Bà Triệu, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội
ĐT: (04) 39433559 – Fax: (04) 39433556
Tel: 0975917586
Website: www.th-resort.com Email: sales1@th-resort.com
*
*
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 

*

----------


## huy

Những chuyến du lịch bằng vé tàu thì sao nhỉ?

----------


## Hunterist

Ước gì dc đi hết mấy địa điểm đó nhỉ

----------


## sunshinehalong

Cuối thu, lá vàng rơi.........he, nói thật tùy từng lúc thấy lá vàng đẹp thui chứ đa phần là bẩn lém, nhất là hôm nào trời mưa ấy, chẳngthấy cái thú lãng mạn đâu cả.
Mình thèm ra biển, ra biển không phải để tắm biển mà là để ngắm biển.
Biển mùa này không gió to sóng lớn (trừ ngày bão) nên hiền lành và yên tĩnh.
Mình thích cảm giác se lạnh khi lênh đênh trên Hạ Long.
He, ấm áp biết bao khi đứng bên mình là một nhóm bạn bè quỷ sứ, chúng nó sẽ làm cho không khí lạnh lẽo tan biến ngay đi thui. Tay trong tay, uhm, hơi ấm lúc này mới thật cần thiết chứ lúc chăn ấm nệm êm có ai nhớ ai.
Em ghét mùa đông ơi là ghét, ghét không chịu được, vì lạnh, vì yếu ớt. Mùa này chưa lạnh lém nên đi biển thì ok, chịu được rét :Big Grin: 
Đến Hạ Long.......
Mình sẽ chẳng làm gì cả, mình lười vận động lém, sẽ chỉ ngồi, chỉ đứng, chỉ đi ít ít thui và nhìn ngắm...
Mùa này ra biển sẽ không có cái oi nồng như trong mùa hè, đặc biệt là giữa khoảng rộng của vùng vịnh sẽ tha hồ mà hít thở. (Thực ra cái này cũng không chắc,có thể vẫn nhiều đoàn đi biển giống mình mà, chẳng hạn như các bác bên cty ấyấy... mình vẫn phải chia sẻ cái khoảng không với mọi người).
Mình thích đi núi vào mùa hè, đi biển vào mùa đông. Vì như thế không gian dành cho mình sẽ rộng hơn.
Thèm đi Hạ Long quá, đi nhiều rùi mà chẳng thấy chán nhỉ, vẫn muốn đi tiếp leo tiếp, trèo tiếp...
Có bác nào muốn đi Hạ long liên hệ với em nhé!
*Ms Ngọc Anh/0946 255 816*
*Y/H:ngocanh_hd70*

----------


## mbwchamchi

đẹp thật đấy, đúng là những điểm đên mơ ước của nhiều người

----------


## truongngo

Địa điểm tuyệt vời cùng bạn bè vui chơi cuối tuần nữa các bạn ơi, bãi sông Hồng chân cầu vĩnh tuy, vừa có thể chụp ảnh vườn nhãn, vừa chụp hoa bách nhật, hoa hướng dương, hoa cải trong vườn hoa Loan Nhạ đẹp tuyệt lun

----------


## damvanhuong

đẹp quá!toàn nơi mình muốn đến.......

----------


## damvanhuong

đep quá trời.xem phim hàn thấy nhiều cảnh đẹp như thế này quá!!!

----------


## candy152011

Mùa thu thật là đẹp...Tiết trời mát mẻ..Đi chơi là nhất..Nhất là đi trên con đường trải dài lá mùa thu thì ôi thôi tuyệt với

----------


## dulichgiahy

Muốn tới mỗi nơi ít nhất 1 lần  :hehe:

----------


## becoihn

*MỪNG GIÁNG SINH RINH QUÀ TẶNG**Thời gian từ ngày 15/12/2012 đến hết ngày 01/01/2013*

Chào đón NOEL & NĂM MỚI 2013 THANH THỦY HEALTH RESORT mang đến chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt hứa hẹn sẽ làm đẹp lòng mọi du khách đến sử dụng dịch vụ.
- Giảm 10% tiền tắm khoáng cho đoàn từ 15 - 25 khách có đặt suất ăn từ150,000VNĐ/suất trở lên (chưa bao gồm VAT)
- Giảm 15% tiền tắm khoáng cho đoàn từ 26 - 45 khách có đặt suất ăn từ 150,000VNĐ/suất trở lên (chưa bao gồm VAT)
- Giảm 20% tiền tắm khoáng và 10% tiền tắm bùn cho đoàn từ 45 khách trở lên có đặt suất ăn từ 150,000VNĐ/suất trở lên (chưa bao gồm VAT)
- Giảm 10% tiền phòng nghỉ cho khách đặt từ 05 - 10 phòng. Giảm 15% cho khách đặt từ 11 - 20 phòng. Giảm 20% cho khách đặt trên 20 phòng
*ĐẶC BIỆT:*Chúng tổ chức chương trình rút thăm trúng thưởng với các giải thưởng giá trịsau:

- 01 Giải khách hàng KIM CƯƠNG: 01 Voucher 01 Phòng Deluxe+ bơi khoáng (cho2người)
- 02 Giải khách hàng VÀNG: 01 Voucher Ngâm thuốc nam + bơi khoáng (cho 02 người)
- 02 Giải khách hàng BẠC: 01 Voucher Tắm bùn + bơi khoáng (cho 02 người)
- 04 Giải khách hàng THÂN THIẾT: 01 Voucher bơi khoáng (cho 02 người)
Danh sách trúng thưởng sẽ được thông báo tới khách hàng và công khai trên
Website: www.th-resort.com vào ngày 03/01/2013

*CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:
VPDD Số 69 Bà Triệu, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội
ĐT: (04) 39433559/ 39440418 – Fax: (04) 39433556
Tel: 0975917586- Ms Dương
Email: sales1@th- resort.com*

----------

